# non me ne voglia/vogliate/vogliano



## Kleine Hexe

Scusate, non trovo l'equivalente in inglese dell'espressione in rosso: 


"...Io credo che esista una differenza sostanziale- non me ne vogliano gli altri- tra quelle aziende che...."


Potreste aiutarmi? 

Grazie


----------



## Elisa68

Forse:
_No offense taken_


----------



## primo_cerchio

No Offense intended.


----------



## Fedora

Hi. I'm a little confused. How is it that *non me ne vogliano=*No offense intended? Could someone please explain. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elisa68

_Non me ne volere_ means _non serbarmi rancore_ which, according to Paravia, is:_to bear or hold a grudge against sb._

When you say something that could be offensive for some people, in Italian you say_: senza offese_ or_ non me ne vogliano/vogliate/volere._


----------



## Fedora

So is it just understood?  Is it informal, slang, or proper Italian? Because literally it looks like don't want something of me or something along those lines. I don't see where taking offense comes into play . 

Sorry. Thanks for you help


----------



## Jana337

Non l'ho mai sentito; può darsi che corrisponda a "don't hold it against me"?

Jana


----------



## Elisa68

It is not only proper Italian but it is also refined. 

Jana, quello sarebbe: _non ve la prendete con me_, o sbaglio?

Letteralmente è: _non mi vogliate male per quello che dico_.


----------



## mcmurtrien

Is the literal translation

They do not want anything of me?

but idiomatically     no offense intended


----------



## Elisa68

Right for the idiomatic part, while the literal translation is a bit different.

First, the third person plural in this case is a very formal way to address the public.

Instead of _Voi non me ne vogliate_ it is said _Loro non me ne vogliano_.

Second, the verb is _voler+ne._

Therefore, literally should be: _you do not want it (bad thing) for me._

Does it make it clearer? (I doubt it).


----------



## Jana337

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Right for the idiomatic part, while the literal translation is a bit different.
> 
> First, the third person plural in this case is a very formal way to address the public.
> 
> Instead of _Voi non me ne vogliate_ it is said _Loro non me ne vogliano_.
> 
> Second, the verb is _voler+ne._
> 
> Therefore, literally should be: _you do not want it (bad thing) for me._
> 
> Does it make it clearer? (I doubt it).


Non avere dubbi, almeno per me è molto chiaro. 

Esiste anche nel singolare (non me ne voglia)?

Jana


----------



## Elisa68

Grazie per il voto di fiducia.

Sì:
Non me ne voglia
Non me ne vogliate
Non me ne vogliano (ma questo già lo sai)
Non me ne volere.


----------



## Fedora

Thanks Elisa. I understand it perfectly now  Your explanation was great! 

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question  

Fedora


----------



## Elisa68

My pleasure and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao a tutti.
Ho trovato la seguente corrispondenza linguistica (sì, insomma, traduzione), se mai ce ne fosse bisogno dopo la chiarissima spiegazione di Elisa :
Volerne a qualcuno: to hold it against somebody
Non volermene: don't hold it against me; don't be angry with me


----------



## TimLA

This is a fantastic thread -- I love these kind. But, I'm am thoroughly confused.
We see: Non me ne vogliano... and we see these interpretations:

No offence taken...
No offence intended...
To bear or hold a grudge against...
Don't hold it against me...

then a second vote for
No offence intended...

Each of the above phrases means something different to me.

Elisa's analysis of the details of the sentence is superb, as usual.

But do we have a consensus on what it means?

Because there are two votes for "No offence intended", does it win? 

No offence intended, but I'm confused  

Tim


----------



## Jana337

Ciao Tim,

To me, they mean more or less the same. 
I guess we all (learners, that is) would need a couple of examples to get a feel for it:
Winnie
Uinni
Laura

Jana


----------



## TimLA

Thank you Jana, superb examples.

...spero tu *non me ne voglia* se ho apportato qualche correzione...
...tipico degli americani - *non me ne vogliano*...
...un secolo da quando l'ho letto...*Non me ne vogliano* i tanti estimatori...

So to me, it clearly is closest to "no offense intended" or "don't take offense" or "don't hold it against me".
Excellent.

For the non-natives here are some examples of the other forms in English:

"No offense taken" - I did not feel offended by your statement.
It is the classic answer to "no offense intended".
Person A: Your hair is ugly, _*but no offense intended*_.
Person B: *No offense taken*, but mine is prettier than yours.

"Don't hold it against me" is very similar to "No offense intended", but is more common or colloquial.

"Hold a grudge" is to rarely, if ever, forgive someone.

Person A: Uh oh, I scratched Enzo's Ferrari.
Person B: Wow, you're screwed, he really *holds a grudge*.

"hold" is conjugated in the normal fashion.
One can also say: "he holds grudges" (more than one)
To 'bear a grudge' is less common, but perfectly correct

Thanks for the excellent discussion.
Tim


----------



## Elisa68

Thank you Tim!

Ho sempre usato _no offense taken_ come sinonimo di _no offense intended_! 
Grazie per avermi chiarito che invece c'è differenza.

Per complicare di più allora _no offense taken_ potrebbe tradursi come:

_Non me la sono presa._

Che ne dite?


----------



## primo_cerchio

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Thank you Tim!
> 
> Ho sempre usato _no offense taken_ come sinonimo di _no offense intended_!
> Grazie per avermi chiarito che invece c'è differenza.
> 
> Per complicare di più allora _no offense taken_ potrebbe tradursi come:
> 
> _Non me la sono presa._
> 
> Che ne dite?



Esatto oppure tutte quelle locuzioni tipo nessun problema, figurati, ma per carità che usiamo sempre di più.


----------



## Elisa68

Grazie Primo Cerchio. 

Ma in un contesto più formale? Ad esempio durante un discorso o su un giornale:

_Senza offese da parte mia/nostra_?


----------



## Necsus

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Per complicare di più allora _no offense taken_ potrebbe tradursi come:
> _Non me la sono presa._
> Che ne dite?


E _no offense intended_ come _non te la prendere? (_che poi sarebbe il nostro _senza offesa_)


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Grazie a tutti quanti voi!
Comunque il contesto è formale, si tratta di un'intervista televisiva. 
Bye


----------



## Londoner06

Good evening all,
 
What is the difference between these 3 versions of _don't take offense, no offense intended, don't hold it against me:_
 
Non me ne voglia
Non me ne vogliate
Non me ne vogliano 
 
Thanks,
 
Alex


----------



## dylanG3893

Londoner06 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> What is the difference between these 3 versions of _don't take offense, no offense intended, don't hold it against me:_
> 
> Non me ne voglia - *POLITE, formal, to one person*
> Non me ne vogliate - *POLITE, FORMAL, to 2 or more people*
> Non me ne vogliano - *Not imperative, means (after che) that they don't take offense to you.*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alex


----------



## Rossella57

Londoner06 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> What is the difference between these 3 versions of _don't take offense, no offense intended, don't hold it against me:_
> 
> Non me ne voglia
> Non me ne vogliate
> Non me ne vogliano
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alex


The first means:  I didn't mean to offend him/her
The second means: I didn't mean to offend you (2nd plural)
The third means: I didn't mean to offend them.


----------



## valy822

Londoner06 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> What is the difference between these 3 versions of _don't take offense, no offense intended, don't hold it against me:_
> 
> Non me ne voglia  *3rd person singular*
> Non me ne vogliate   *2nd person plural*
> Non me ne vogliano  *3rd person plural*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alex


 
Ciao Alex, spero ti aiuti!


----------



## Londoner06

Thanks Dylan, Rossella and Valentina!  

One clarification though: Wouldn't the _tu_ version also be _non me ne voglia _since the present subjunctive of _volere_ is _io voglia, tu voglia, Lei voglia?_

Alex


----------



## federicoft

I agree with dylanG3893.
I just point out that _ Non me ne vogliate _can also be the informal plural version, while _ Non me ne vogliano _is a very polite alternative for the formal plural.


----------



## valy822

Londoner06 said:


> Thanks Dylan, Rossella and Valentina!
> 
> One clarification though: Wouldn't the _tu_ version also be _non me ne voglia _since the present subjunctive of _volere_ is _io voglia, tu voglia, Lei voglia?_
> 
> Alex


 
That's a good question Alex!
I was thinking about it indeed. 
If I were to refer to YOU, I'd say: non me ne volere.
Why??? Necsus wanted!


----------



## Rossella57

Londoner06 said:


> Thanks Dylan, Rossella and Valentina!
> 
> One clarification though: Wouldn't the _tu_ version also be _non me ne voglia _since the present subjunctive of _volere_ is _io voglia, tu voglia, Lei voglia?_
> 
> Alex



In that case you should write "tu" to avoid confusion because the first thing you think when you read "Che non me ne voglia" is it's referred to him/her.

Che tu non me ne voglia!


----------



## Londoner06

I'm loving this thread!  

So to summarize:

TU: Spero che tu non me ne voglia! / Spero che non me ne volere!
LEI: Spero che non me ne voglia! [Polite, formal]
VOI: Spero che non me ne vogliate! [Informal]
LORO: Spero che non me ne vogliano! [Polite, formal]

Alex


----------



## dylanG3893

For the regular 'tu' imperative you can also say:
Non volermene!


----------



## Londoner06

Dylan dude, vedo che non mancano le possibilità!

Alex


----------



## valy822

Anyway let's see what happens with some examples..maybe I will write nonsense or maybe the truth..who knows.. 

-Non me ne volere se ti ho coinvolto ma avevo bisogno di portare un esempio concreto.TU / Spero che tu non me ne voglia se ti ho....
-Ho rifiutato l'invito di Luca/Lucia perchè ero stanca. Spero non me ne voglia. EGLI/ELLA
-Spero non me ne vogliate se non ho incluso qualcuno di voi nella lista. VOI
-Non me ne vogliano i miei amici interisti ma io tifo Napoli. ESSI 
(Non è vero.. è che non ho molta fantasia! )


----------



## Rossella57

Londoner06 said:


> I'm loving this thread!
> 
> So to summarize:
> 
> TU: Spero che tu non me ne voglia! / Spero che non me ne volere!
> LEI: Spero che non me ne voglia! [Polite, formal]
> VOI: Spero che non me ne vogliate! [Informal]
> LORO: Spero che non me ne vogliano! [Polite, formal]
> 
> Alex


Spero che non me ne volere è sbagliato.
Gli altri sono tutti corretti, ma secondo me sono tutti formali.
In modo informale si direbbe: 
spero che tu non ce l'abbia con me!
spero che lui/lei non ce l'abbia con me!
spero che (loro) non ce l'abbiano con me!
spero che (voi) non ce l'abbiate con me!


----------



## valy822

dylanG3893 said:


> For the regular 'tu' imperative you can also say:
> Non volermene!


 
Example: Luca non volermene ma non ho tempo per chiamarti oggi. Ti chiamerò appena possibile.


----------



## Londoner06

Valentina, penso che sono esempi molto buoni.

Alex


----------



## valy822

What counts is that you and those who might have the same doubts about this understand..my examples have this purpose!
I'm glad you find them good


----------



## audia

Ditto Londoner. Grazie Valy. Mi hai aiutato a capire questa cosa così dificile.


----------



## valy822

audia said:


> Ditto  Londoner. Grazie Valy. Mi hai aiutato a capire questa cosa così dif*f*icile.


E di che, figurati! Dormendo dormendo ce l'ho fatta!


----------



## Londoner06

Rossella57 said:


> Spero che non me ne volere è sbagliato.
> Gli altri sono tutti corretti, ma secondo me sono tutti formali.
> In modo informale si direbbe:
> spero che tu non ce l'abbia con me!
> spero che lui/lei non ce l'abbia con me!
> spero che (loro) non ce l'abbiano con me!
> spero che (voi) non ce l'abbiate con me!


 
Rosella, thanks for the "informal" examples. Um, yet another idiomatic expression.  

Alex


----------



## Necsus

Londoner06 said:
			
		

> One clarification though: Wouldn't the _tu_ version also be _non me ne voglia _since the present subjunctive of _volere_ is _io voglia, tu voglia, Lei voglia?_


 


			
				valy822 said:
			
		

> That's a good question Alex!
> I was thinking about it indeed.
> If I were to refer to YOU, I'd say: non me ne volere.
> Why???


Be', nella domanda iniziale, Alex chiedeva in realtà la differenza tra le varie persone dell'imperativo di 'volerne', quindi per la seconda singolare sarebbe, come è stato poi detto, 'non me ne volere/non volermene', dal momento che l'imperativo negativo della seconda singolare si esprime con l'infinito.
Quello che potrebbe forse essere utile aggiungere è che 'volere', insieme a 'sapere', 'essere' e 'avere', sostituisce l'imperativo con il congiuntivo anche per le seconde persone singolare e plurale (normalmente uguale all'indicativo presente), motivo per cui abbiamo 'non me ne vogliate/non vogliatemene' (anziché eventualmente 'non me ne volete/non voletemene') e, nella forma affermativa, avremmo 'voglimene' per la seconda singolare, per chi volesse usarlo...


----------



## shardaneng

Hello.
I have exhumed this old thread to ask for a concrete example:

Here it is: "Non me ne vogliano i gay presenti in sala, ma etc etc"

My attempt:

"I hope the gays in the room won't hold a grudge (on me)/won't hold it against me but ... etc."

How does it sound? Is it right to introduce this kind of expression with "I hope" or is an imperative form needed?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Teerex51

Hi there.
In your case I'd go for a different expression.

My 2 cents: _With all due respect to [any] gay people present...
_


			
				shardaneng said:
			
		

> "I hope the gays in the room won't (..) hold it against me but ... etc."


This could get ugly...


----------



## shardaneng

mmm non lo so, non mi convince molto. 

ps. Dici che "gays" scritto così è brutto? "gay people" è più _politically correct_?


----------

